# Ameisenbär gesucht



## Turbo (5. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Ich suche nach einer Öko Lösung gegen die tausenden Ameisen in meinem Garten.
Das ganze giftige Zeugs kenne ich. Das will ich nicht anwenden. 
Von Jahr zu Jahr vermehren sich die Biester mehr. 
Nützlinge wie Vögel, Igel, Dachs etc. habe ich schon im Garten. 
Mittlerweile ist mein Garten so naturnah. Ich bekomme bald grüne Haare davon.
Der Igel scheisst mir lieber vor die Fahrertüre, als den Ameisen den Garaus zu machen. 
Vermutlich ist es derselbe,  welcher mich schon als Baby Igel in den Zehen beissen wollte. 

Kann ja nicht alle Ameisen den Ameisenlöwen vorwerfen. Die rülpsen vermutlich jetzt schon vollgefressen.
Paradiesische Zustände bei uns. 
Habt ihr mir einige Tipps?

Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Kolja (5. Juli 2021)

Hallo Patrik,

ich habe auch sehr viele Ameisen im Garten. Gefühlt ist überall, wo ich grabe ein Nest. 
Was stört dich an ihnen? Solange ich mich nicht hinein setze, kann ich gut damit leben.


----------



## Turbo (5. Juli 2021)

Liebe Andrea
Einige Ameisen sind völlig ok. Jetzt werden es zu viele.
Wenn ich zehn reife Johannisbeeren abreisse, habe ich sicher sechs Ameisen in der Hand.
Nein das will ich nicht. Juckt mich jetzt noch überall. 
Habe natürlich tolle Bedingungen für die Ameisen.
100m2 Böschung mit Sedum und hunderten Bienen und vermutlich tausenden Ameisen.
Da dürfen sie gerne bleiben. Machen sie aber nicht.


----------



## Kolja (5. Juli 2021)

Ja, Patrik keine Ahnung, was du tun kannst. 
Selbst wenn du etwas Giftiges in Erwägung ziehst, wieviel davon willst du auf deinem ganzen Grundstück verteilen?

Ich hoffe, es finden sich noch andere, die eine gute Idee haben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juli 2021)

Hi Patrik,

bei mir lungern auch gefühlte 100e/1000e Ameisen unter so gut wie jedem Stein der im Garten auf dem Erdboden liegt rum (oder in Massen unter Teichfolie die ich zum "Gras kaputt machen" auf der zukünftigen Blumenwiese liegen hab/hatte

wir wärs mit 

(einer meiner Onkels und ich haben schon als Kleinkinder Erfahrung gesammelt das Ameisen selbst roh durchaus eßbar sind,)

wenn man ein Nest gefunden hat hilft aber wohl als ungiftige Methode auch kochendes Wasser einigermaßen

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (5. Juli 2021)

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ameisenlöwe
Bei uns ist er recht erfolgreich gewesen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juli 2021)

Hi Rene,

die blaue Elise - wer sie noch kennt - wär neben nem Ameisenbär sicher auch effektiv (zumindest solange die Ameisen einen noch geringeren IQ aufweisen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (5. Juli 2021)

Das wäre mein Traum. Die arme blaue Elise.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juli 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Das wäre mein Traum. Die arme blaue Elise.



anderseits, wie sieht ein Garten aus wenn sich ein oder mehrere Erdferkel mit ihren scharfen Klauen an dutzenden von Ameisennestern zu schaffen gemacht haben

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (5. Juli 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist er recht erfolgreich gewesen


Die wohnen auf der Ostseite des Hauses. Da ist es schön trocken und ziemlich ameisenfrei.  
Die ärgernden Ameisen wohnen auf der West und Nordseite. Da gefällt es den Ameisenlöwen nicht. Ist zu nass


----------



## koile (5. Juli 2021)

@Turbo ,Probier mal Backpulver, ich hatte damit Erfolg.


----------



## Ls650tine (5. Juli 2021)

Zimt vertreibt sie auch, dafür treiben sie dann anderswo ihr Unwesen.
Aber Stellen, die Dir lieb und teuer sind, sollten eine Weile frei sein. Immer mal wiederholen.

Mit Backpulver hab ich schonmal ein riesiges Nest gekillt. Hat mir hinterher echt leid getan.


----------



## Turbo (5. Juli 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> einer meiner Onkels und ich haben schon als Kleinkinder Erfahrung gesammelt das Ameisen selbst roh durchaus eßbar sind


Sicher proteinreich...
Aber bleibe glaub bei den Kartoffelchips.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
die Hausmittelchen erinnern mich ein wenig an die Algenmittel ... . Wenn's den Ameisen bei mir gefällt, dann finden die auch gute Voraussetzungen bei mir dafür. So pflegen die nicht nur Blattläuse und schützen die vor ihren Freßfeinden, sondern freuen sich auch über Holzspäne, vertrocknete Grashalme und andere kleine Insekten. Immer wenn's mal länger nicht regnet und schön warm ist, sind sie auf dem Vormarsch. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sie keine "Buckel" mehr auf dem bewässerten Teil meines Rasens bauen. Wenn ich mehr in meiner Werkstatt säge und nicht unterm Dach, ist da auch weniger Betrieb. Da es heute wieder gut geregnet hat, ist es wieder ruhiger geworden. Mich stören in letzter Zeit eher die größeren Kollegen wie die roten Waldameisen, die noch schmerzhafter zubeißen (und die die kleinen Ameisen ganz gut zu verdrängen scheinen). Und natürlich quälen mich die Biester in den Johannisbeeren, Rosen und Äpfeln. Ich nehme immer schon ein Gefäß für das, was ich abschneide oder ernte, das nervt manchmal schon ein wenig.
Kühl, feucht und Schatten scheinen ihnen nicht zu behagen.


----------



## lollo (6. Juli 2021)

koile schrieb:


> Probier mal Backpulver, ich hatte damit Erfolg.


Moin,

und, was hatten sie dann gebacken?


----------



## troll20 (6. Juli 2021)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> und, was hatten sie dann gebacken?


Sandkuchen


----------



## Sonnengruesser (6. Juli 2021)

Du kannst dir Hühner zulegen - die fressen Ameisen angeblich ganz gern.


----------



## jolantha (6. Juli 2021)

Nimm Dir eine Blumentopf, propp ihn voll mit Holzwolle und stülpe ihn über das Ameisennest. Die Ameisen ziehen innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen
dann darein, und Du kannst den Blumentopf einfach irgendwo hinbringen, wo sie nicht stören.


----------



## Turbo (6. Juli 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> und Du kannst den Blumentopf einfach irgendwo hinbringen, wo sie nicht stören.


Hihi... überlege schon, welchen Nachbar ich beglücken will. Vielleicht zieht die Maulwurf Familie gleich mit um.


----------



## Turbo (7. Juli 2021)

Danke für die tollen Tipps. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Anja W. (8. Juli 2021)

Bei uns wird es auch jedes Jahr schlimmer. Wir haben Ameisen von ganz winzig bis groß und schwarz glänzend, überall Sandhaufen, in jedem Blumentopf, Säcken mit Erde und unterm Dach fressen sie die morschen Balken auf. Kaffeepulver soll sie vertreiben (unters Haus haben sie einen schmalen Pfad freigemacht), Backpulver bringt sie zum Platzen, verdünnter Spiritus hilft auch nicht und Gift will ich eigentlich nicht einsetzen. Wir wollen sie auch nur unterm Dach dezimieren bis es nächstes Jahr erneuert wird und unter Terrassenplatten, die wir jedes Jahr neu machen müssen, damit man nicht stolpert.
Ich finde Ameisen ja interessant und möchte manchmal wissen, wie es unter der Erde aussieht. Da müssen riesige "Städte" sein. Eine ganze Parallelwelt. 
Aber meistens wünsche ich mir eine Elise...


----------



## Turbo (8. Juli 2021)

Anja W. schrieb:


> und unter Terrassenplatten, die wir jedes Jahr neu machen müssen, damit man nicht stolpert.


Wenn du Kies anstelle Sand nimmst, unter den Platten, wenn ihr diese neu verlegt, macht ihr viel gegen Ameisen. Das lieben sie überhaupt nicht. Den 6-8mm Splitt.
Wir werden uns mal mit dem Gaskocher in den Garten setzen. Die Lösung mit Heisswasser tönt vielversprechend. Geht bei mir ja nur ums reduzieren. Nicht ums ausrotten.
Werde mal schreiben, was es gebracht hat.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Daufi (20. März 2022)

...und Patrik, was hat es gebracht...?


----------



## Turbo (20. März 2022)

Daufi schrieb:


> ..und Patrik, was hat es gebracht...?


Hmmm…
Die Ameisen hatten Gastrecht bis zum Winter. 
Wir haben die Biodiversität noch etwas ausgebaut
Der Dachs, die Vögel und anderes Getier haben mitgeholfen bei der Gleichgewicht Herstellung. 
Bin gespannt, was der Winter korrigiert hat. 
Zurzeit ist alles noch im kuschligen Bereich.
Ist bei uns auf 700Meter Höhe alles etwas später.


----------



## Knipser (20. März 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Hmmm…
> Die Ameisen hatten Gastrecht bis zum Winter.
> Wir haben die Biodiversität noch etwas ausgebaut
> Der Dachs, die Vögel und anderes Getier haben mitgeholfen bei der Gleichgewicht Herstellung.
> ...


Ameisen haben wir schon seit anfang Februar, bei uns 67m Höhe mal mehr mal weniger, da freuen sich Amseln + Co vor allen Dingen auf deren Eier. Willi


----------



## Daufi (20. März 2022)

Bei uns auf 280m sind sie auch schon da Mich stören sie nur in unserem Regentonnenhochbeet weil sie da immer den Salat abfressen...
Habe grade gelesen mit Nematoden lassen sie sich auch gut vertreiben...


----------



## Knipser (20. März 2022)

Daufi schrieb:


> Bei uns auf 280m sind sie auch schon da Mich stören sie nur in unserem Regentonnenhochbeet weil sie da immer den Salat abfressen...
> Habe grade gelesen mit Nematoden lassen sie sich auch gut vertreiben...


Arne, ich weiß wohl, dass Ameisen Läusehonig fressen aber Salat ist mir neu. Willi


----------



## Daufi (20. März 2022)

Ja ich hatte auch extra gegoogelt... Nee die fressen wirklich die kleinen Pflänzchen an... 
Genau, an die Läuse gehen sie gern, da machen sie meinen Mädels Konkurrenz, obwohl, die wollen eh nur den Honigtau...
Mal sehen wie es dieses Jahr ist...


----------

